# i wont to grow crypto emersed



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

hello people

next week arive me a new small tank 38x25xH46cm and i wont use it to grow emersed crypto and anubias and local moss

in this tanks there are not light and filter, i think to positionate it near a widows to get light from the sun

in that way i'll must preprare the tank? substrate, water, ecc..

tank you


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Use some kind of topsoil with some gravel on top. Many grow their Crypts in a soil that is mostly peat moss or partially decayed leaves. Light does not have to be strong, but it can be strong without harm. The tank should have a glass cover to keep the humidity high. The substrate should be kept wet. It can be covered with water or just kept wet. 

There are lots of pictures of emersed set-ups in this forum.


----------

